# Do you tip your seamstress/tailor?



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

As the subject asks, do you tip them? If so, how much? Thanks!



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE: *
> In addition to the great information below, be sure to check out our complete guide on How & When To Tip a Tailor or Seamstress.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

No, but then he is the owner. On the other hand, when buying a suit from a store that includes alterations I give the tailor $10-20 when he marks it in the hope he will take a bit more time doing the alterations.


----------



## Rolex Luthor (Jan 5, 2009)

I do for extraordinary service. My tailor once did extensive work in two days on a thrifted tuxedo, and he recently performed a miraculous resurrection of my tweed overcoat from college. He got an extra $20 for those.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

My tailor also is owner of her shop and one of only two employees. The prices she charges are a little higher than some others but fair because she does great work and can tackle most anything I throw her way. Although I do not tip her (perhaps I should) I do shower her with praise at every opportunity and express my sincere gratitude for her skills. In my line of work tips are not accepted but I always appreciate when someone notices I do a good job.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

If I was regularly visiting a tailor right now a holiday gift might be in order. But I don't tip my tailors.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I generally tip everybody who performs a service for me, unless, said person is the owner. This goes for drycleaners, lawn service, etc.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

One honeybaked ham or one bottle of wine/liquor. 

Everyone loves HBH, and the booze cane easily be re-gifted.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Big T said:


> I generally tip everybody who performs a service for me, unless, said person is the owner. This goes for drycleaners, lawn service, etc.


Seconded.


----------



## egarrulo (Sep 9, 2010)

Big T said:


> I generally tip everybody who performs a service for me, unless, said person is the owner. This goes for drycleaners, lawn service, etc.


Why not tipping the owner? If somebody does a good job, don't they deserve the same appreciation whether they are the owner or not? Owners might be striving to keep their prices low and thus find it refreshing that some customers value more a good job than a small bill.

IMO, though, the best tip is one's word of mouth.

That said, I've yet to meet a tailor who performs a better than average job. I don't blame them, because most customers don't care.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

My alteration seamstress owns her own shop and is well-established in the community. She once told me she used to adjust prices for difficult customers, but is now in a position to send those who do not fit her model elsewhere. Her policy is to discourage tips from steady customers. They already trust her work, bring only quality garments and pay her prices, or they would not be steady customers. Earlier today, I took in two pairs of Bills that had been, according to her standing instructions, run once each through the hottest wash and dry. I said, "Here." She said, "OK." Then we talked about the weather. She knows the length to cuff Bills for me. We both know the price. She will call me when they are done. She is younger than I, so I hope she lasts as long as I do.


----------



## nickersonjon (9 d ago)

egarrulo said:


> Why not tipping the owner? If somebody does a good job, don't they deserve the same appreciation whether they are the owner or not? Owners might be striving to keep their prices low and thus find it refreshing that some customers value more a good job than a small bill. IMO, though, the best tip is one's word of mouth. That said, I've yet to meet a tailor who performs a better than average job. I don't blame them, because most customers don't care.


 You need to experience the work my seamstress does - she owns Stitch Wiz on Tucson's east side. She is fantastic! I wish I could show you her work.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

When I realized all the work going into shortening the jacket sleeves, I do tip now. And Christmas Chocolates.


----------

